# Turning a negative into a positive with the wife!



## kingswood

Bought some detailing stuff as a job log off Craig (st33ly) posted with Hermes. They obviously used it as a football and lands at mine damaged.

Wife takes the parcel in, that she knew nothing about, puts it on the table and goes back to her office to work.

Comes downstairs later on to find a full litre of gtechniq apc had leaked all over the table!


















This goes down like a bad sandwhich when I get back from the gym! Not only do I get 'you don't need anymore new stuff' but now I get 'what are you goin to do about the table!'

Set about on google and lend a palm sander off my mate. Wldnt touch it so next door pops his head over and lends me his belt sander.....


















Now I'm cooking on gas!

Came off easy with this. Reminded me off detailing as once if stripped it with the belt sander I got the palm one out with less rougher paper and sander it again.

Then finished off with hand paper on a fine paper










Popped to tool station and some danish oil and 2 coats on to this










Another couple of coats tomo and will be all sorted! On closer inspection there's a few gouge marks from the belt sander!

But over all I'm pretty pleased! And the wife was over the moon. Completely forgot about the 'useless' detailing stuff I bought and didn't need!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Smoke and mirrors, what detailing products..? 

That's brilliant glad it all worked out in the end.

I got banned getting stuff delivered to work after oil leaked all over important post. The most embarrassing thing was the label was destroyed in the leak but after firm wide email went out everybody knew it was me in an office of hundreds.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Nice job. A light rub over with fine wire wool before your last coat will work wonders. 👍


----------



## vsideboy

well done mate, changing the wifes anger level doesn't happen very often so enjoy the smugness as long as it lasts mate, pretty sure you'll annoy her again soon haha.


----------



## cangri

Good job there!


----------



## Andyblue

Looks good. :thumb:


----------



## streaky

Looks a lot nicer with that finish to.


----------



## RS3

Every cloud....

Looks great!.


----------



## Darlofan

Looks great that, nice job. Belt sander is one of the best things I bought, I love it.


----------



## Tykebike

Had the Gtechniq APC damaged the original finish of the table?


----------



## Stoner

Class recovery - great job and it looks the DB's


----------



## kingswood

Tykebike said:


> Had the Gtechniq APC damaged the original finish of the table?


Damaged it?! It wrote it off! Soaked through all the varnish and into the wood. Once the bearish came off it was still stained underneath. Had to take quite a bit off......hence the gourge marks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

That's a bit worrying, not that I use Gtechniq APC, I wonder if this happens with any other APC's. I appreciate that it was neat but it does make you wonder.


----------



## Kenan

Tykebike said:


> That's a bit worrying, not that I use Gtechniq APC, I wonder if this happens with any other APC's. I appreciate that it was neat but it does make you wonder.


When I got my Autosmart G101 the rep said that if used neat it could take the paint of indicator controls etc as it's quite caustic.

I assume the Gtechniq was concentrated.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

kingswood said:


> Damaged it?! It wrote it off! Soaked through all the varnish and into the wood. Once the bearish came off it was still stained underneath. Had to take quite a bit off......hence the gourge marks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha yeah yeah, it just cleaned the years of muck off mate :wave:


----------



## wayne451

Should have made the wife do it. She chose to put it on the table and if she’d have wiped it down first she’d have known it was leaking. 

‘Here’s some goggles and the sander. Best crack on as you’ll need to start dinner soon!’

Good job though, prefer the new finish TBH!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Danish Oil is lovely to work with and very easy to refinish in future. Top tip is, if you have any old microfibre fingertip applicators, they make applying the Danish Oil very easy and uniform. :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

wayne451 said:


> Should have made the wife do it. She chose to put it on the table and if she'd have wiped it down first she'd have known it was leaking.
> 
> 'Here's some goggles and the sander. Best crack on as you'll need to start dinner soon!'
> 
> Good job though, prefer the new finish TBH!


Single for how long Wayne?


----------

